# are the dc status boots a good beginners choice.



## dragunovowned (Mar 23, 2011)

hey im switching from ski to snowboarding this season and am going down to peter glens to see if they have any of the equipment i have decided on the board will be a 2011 skunk ape 165 wide with flow nxt at bindings . 
now all i need to decide on is a good pair of boots i really like the dc status boa boots. will they be to stiff for a beginner? and do you think they are a good choice to get? i wear a size 13 if that matters.
thanks for any advice


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

If it fits and feels good, then it's a good choice. Also make sure they fit your bindings well. But if you have size XL Flow NXT's then there really shouldn't be an issue with size 13 boots. My main suggestion (especially because you are just starting out) is to try out at least several pairs of boot from different companies to see which one fits your foot best. If you are just buying these from online because you think they look cool or whatever, then there is a chance you will be sorry later when it starts killing your foot after only an hour on the slopes.


----------



## dragunovowned (Mar 23, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> If it fits and feels good, then it's a good choice. Also make sure they fit your bindings well. But if you have size XL Flow NXT's then there really shouldn't be an issue with size 13 boots. My main suggestion (especially because you are just starting out) is to try out at least several pairs of boot from different companies to see which one fits your foot best. If you are just buying these from online because you think they look cool or whatever, then there is a chance you will be sorry later when it starts killing your foot after only an hour on the slopes.


thanks bro for the advice im going to peter glen in the morning and am going to try on all the size 13's they have haha


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

100% agree with Acro...I made the mistake of buying a BOA lacing system because of my laziness and boy did I pay the consequences. I ended up switching back to a traditional lacing system and never looked back.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

what ever is super comfy is the right decision.


----------

